
Free VR Goggles - tomkwok
http://www.freevrgoggles.com/
======
roninb
So this seems to be a give away to gain traction for their VR porn site[0].
Interesting. I might sign up for nothing other than a free pair of Cardboard
to get into some web-based ar[1].

[0] [http://www.freevrgoggles.com/faq](http://www.freevrgoggles.com/faq) [1]
[http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2012/03/12/augmented-
reality...](http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2012/03/12/augmented-reality-in-
the-browser/)

